

Quick Weekend Experiment: Would Love your feedback - kfalter
http://Markover.me

======
jjayl
I gave it a try and it looks interesting, but I'm probably not part of your
target audience. I don't know if it's a good or bad idea. I'll give you some
usability feedback though based on my experience.

I put down a remark and a fake e-mail and was confused for a little bit. There
was no submit button or any obvious way to inform the page that I was done
entering info. I finally realised that I needed to press enter but this was
not made clear to me.

The remark did not show up, but I noticed I was now logged in and ID'ed as my
e-mail. I needed to enter the remark again before it showed anything.

I feel like it would have been more intuitive if the marks were visible even
before my mouse hovered over the image. There can be an option to enable marks
only on hover over but I don't think it's a good default. If your aim is to
prevent the entire image from being covered in marks, then perhaps you could
limit the number that show up (using some criteria like only the most recent X
number of marks).

~~~
kfalter
Right now, we don't even have a target audience :) hah. I agree about the
issue with the enter/button.

We were going to have the marks load but be hidden in default and then users
could change the setting to one or the other either universally or with each
image.

We definitely will be limiting number of marks. Actually, in the long term the
marks/feedback etc will be more curated based on latent semantic indexing of
comments/content (once we move into text, etc) and a variable assigned to the
commenter (or marker) based on number of similar projects having commented on.
More here: [http://kelseyfalter.posterous.com/stop-posting-start-
reactin...](http://kelseyfalter.posterous.com/stop-posting-start-reacting-to-
reactions)

Ps. Thanks for your input! You really have no idea how much I appreciate it.

